# hello



## yadzni (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello to all the members. I'm new to this web site. My DH and I were ttc for 2 1/2 years now. I'm 35 and my dh is 33y.o. I just started on clomid which they have prescribed. It was found out on my blood tests that my progesterone level was low and that's the only problem they could see for now. I'm hoping it would turn out ok after having the treatment. Good luck to everyone. 


       Love,
           YADZNI


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi There Yadzni 

I just wanted to wish you a warm Welcome to FF!  You will find all the support and help you could possibly ask for on this site.

Best of Luck
Jennifer xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and welcome to FF

Why not come over the Clomid girls thread?  all the girls there are great and we help each other out.  Hope the clomid works for you.  I'm on Clomid because of low ovulation found on blood tests too.

Good luck xxx


----------



## yadzni (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Jennifer, thanks for welcoming me in ff. It's nice to have someone to chat to and find different views on the different treatments. It's very interesting to be a part of ff and i'm sure i could get a lot of encouragements from all of you. It was not a very good start for me actually, as banana smiley didn't appear on my first message, but never mind i'm sure everyone would understand. 

  It's me,
          YADZNI


----------



## yadzni (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi clomid girls, it's nice to hear from you. What's up with you clomid girls thread? any updates that you could tell me. Thanks for the invitation, i'd love to have a chat with you all.

      YADZNI


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

about the banana you just need a space after it before the next character - 

Just to let you know that you can edit your post, make corrections etc !  Just click the "Modify" button !   There are more smileys too, at the end of the smiley list click "more" and there are loads of little piccies to choose from !  Have fun


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

to yadzni
  just a quick hello and welcome to the site, you'll find it relly helpful on your baby journey.
    good luck
              K  xx


----------



## NikkiK (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Yadzni

 and welcome to FF. I'm sure you will find this site very useful, every one is so friendly. I'm also on the clomid thread (I come under the bracket of unexplained), I start taking them next week but I have found all the girls on the thread to be lovely.

Look forward to chatting to you again some time.
Lot's of   being sent your way

Nikki


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Yadzni  
Not on the clomid path but just saying hello, I am sure we will see each other around on the boards
Take Care & Good Luck
Dydie xx


----------



## yadzni (Feb 24, 2005)

hi pippi, 
    welcome to clomid, i'm sure you will enjoy reading messages from clomid thread. I have just joined ff and it's really fun and encouraging. My dh and i been ttc for 2 1/2 years now, i just started on clomid and just waiting for resulys now. Good luck anyway and i'm sure it will come. 
        
          YADZNI 
          X X X


----------



## yadzni (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Brinilass,
    Welcome to ff. Me and my dh have been ttc for 2 1/2 years now. I just started on clomid tablet. My progesterone level very low and cycle last only 25 days. I had blood tests taken during the 5th to 7th day of af and another on the 21st from the first day of af. If all of thats  been done normally they do a scan during your first appointment to see if your reproductive system is ok. It actually depends on what they found on your blood tests and they normally monitor your cycle. anyway good luck to all of us. I'm sure you'll be fine on your consultation.

      YADZNI
        X  X  X


----------



## yadzni (Feb 24, 2005)

HELLO LWD,
    Welcome to ff. I'm new here in ff too and i found it very helpful as everybody has been encouraging. All the best for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed and toes as what they say...     

            YADZNI
              XXX


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Yadzni

Thanks for your advice, im getting quite excited now ! 

love kelly x


----------

